

Facebook Co-Founder's Asana Project Is Officially Launched - vladd
http://www.asana.com/

======
vladd
Their launch announcement is available at
[http://blog.asana.com/2011/11/introducing-asana-the-
modern-w...](http://blog.asana.com/2011/11/introducing-asana-the-modern-way-
to-work-together/) .

I've written about the launch at
[http://www.dailywebapps.com/2011/11/03/asana-task-
management...](http://www.dailywebapps.com/2011/11/03/asana-task-management-
for-teams/) .

